# [nvidia] plantage 3D avec noyau 2.6.36

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Suite à la mise à jour du nouveau noyau stable 2.6.36, j'ai toutes les applis 3D qui plante (compiz, glxinfo,...)

J'utilise les drivers nvidia instables.

Début du probleme sur https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-856367.html

Je voudrais retourner au noyau 2.6.35 pour vérifier que ca fonctionne avec les pilotes nvidia instables mais je n'arrive pas à mettre les sources.

 emerge gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r15

!!! 'gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r15' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

J'ai aussi essayé de mettre ca dans package-keywords avec un 

<=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.35-15

sans résultat.

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

Fais ceci dans package.mask :

```
>=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36
```

Normalement ca devrait masquer tout ce qui est supérieur ou égal aux sources 2.6.36

----------

## El_Goretto

[mode troll ON]

C'est un peu le soucis avec les drivers binaires aussi.

Ah là là, la vie est tellement plus simple depuis "nouveau"... 

[mode troll OFF]

En passant:

```
emerge "=gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r15"
```

 est déjà plus susceptible de fonctionner  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *mcsky2 wrote:*   

>  emerge gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r15
> 
> !!! 'gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r15' is not a valid package atom.
> 
> !!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

 

Il y a une erreur de syntaxe.

Pour emerger une version particulière, il faut la préfixer avec un opérateur.

Dans ton cas, c'est l'opérateur "=" : 

emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r15

Et comme le dit le message d'erreur : Please check ebuild(5) for full details !   :Wink: 

[EDIT] Zut, grilled !   :Sad: 

----------

## mcsky2

J'ai essayé avec l'ancien noyau ca plante de la meme facon.

Par contre, j'ai recompilé xorg-server 1.9 avec le noyau 2.6.36 et les applications 3D ne plantent plus mais sont tres lentes.

Je vais essayer un nouveau xorg.conf

A t'on toujours besoin du fichier /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi ?

----------

## ghoti

 *mcsky2 wrote:*   

> A t'on toujours besoin du fichier /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi ?

 

Non puisque xorg-server ne repose plus sur hal mais sur udev !  :Wink: 

----------

## mcsky2

Lorsque je compile le nvidia-drivers, j'ai ce message ci dessous, il y a quelque chose a modifier ?

```
QA Notice: The following files contain runtime text relocations

 *  Text relocations force the dynamic linker to perform extra

 *  work at startup, waste system resources, and may pose a security

 *  risk.  On some architectures, the code may not even function

 *  properly, if at all.

 *  For more information, see http://hardened.gentoo.org/pic-fix-guide.xml

 *  Please include the following list of files in your report:

 * TEXTREL usr/lib/libnvcuvid.so.260.19.29

 * TEXTREL usr/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.260.19.29

 * QA Notice: Found an absolute symlink in a library directory:

 *            usr/lib/libnvcuvid.so -> /usr/lib/libnvcuvid.so.260.19.29

 *            It should be a relative symlink if in the same directory

 *            or a linker script if it crosses the /usr boundary.

 * QA Notice: Found an absolute symlink in a library directory:

 *            usr/lib/libnvidia-cfg.so -> /usr/lib/libnvidia-cfg.so.260.19.29

 *            It should be a relative symlink if in the same directory

 *            or a linker script if it crosses the /usr boundary.

```

----------

## xaviermiller

non.

----------

## ghoti

Juste pour info, il y a un bug ouvert à ce sujet : #348582.

Mais en effet, pas de quoi se tracasser!

Pour une tranquilité d'esprit complète, lire ceci  :Wink: 

----------

